# Tomorrow will be a good time to



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

grill some potato sausage I made back in Feb. Along with basket grilled tater slices and a side of pork and beans with some onions/mustard and molasses added and several slices of bacon, a couple of ears of corn on the grill. Cole slaw or a fresh salad to top it off. Not to mention the beast.


----------

